

Canada Is About To Pass Sopa’s Evil Little Brother. Politely - DanielRibeiro
http://dearthey.com/2012/01/26/a-copyright-quickie-canada-is-about-to-pass-sopas-evil-little-brother-politely/

======
extension
Is there a better source of analysis on this bill? The summary posted here
does not seem to be nearly as bad as this blog is making it out to be:

[http://www.parl.gc.ca/Content/LOP/LegislativeSummaries/41/1/...](http://www.parl.gc.ca/Content/LOP/LegislativeSummaries/41/1/c11-e.pdf)

For example, phone unlocking is explicitly _permitted_ , according to that
summary and contrary to the blog.

The linked Michael Geist post says that lobby groups are pushing for scarier
things, but not that they are already in the bill.

~~~
icegreentea
Don't think the blog said phone unlocking is not permitted.

But really, what's going on is Canadians having absolutely no confidence in
our government not caving into pressure with regards to copyright laws, both
from entertainment industry (foreign and domestic), as well as the American
government. And we do so cause we have absolutely no reason to have confidence
in them. So when we hear that industry wants X, Y and Z added, and oh ho,
there happens to be some rumblings of American government pressure, we just
assume the worse (and I really think we should), and flip our shit.

The C-11 as is really just the same copyright reform act that died the last
few times as elections rolled around. As is, it contains some needed reform,
and overall, if not for the absolutely forbidden nature of removing DRM,
wouldn't actually be that bad.

But we're easily startled now. And so it is.

~~~
unreal37
I'm a Canadian too, and even reading Michael Geist's blog, this bill doesn't
sound scary.

Canada has always had more liberal copyright laws than the US, and I expect
that to continue. You don't hear about a Canadian being sued for $20 million
for downloading a few songs on Limewire.

The success of the SOPA protests is both a blessing and a curse. I'm starting
to notice a trend. Every day/week we're going to have to read about something
being "the next SOPA".

~~~
scj
I always thought that Canada's fair dealing was more restrictive than
America's fair use.

~~~
dade_
Fair use does not exist in Canadian law.

My favourite podcast to keep up on the latest developments:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_Engine_(radio_show)>

------
sunir
Having read fully the exceptionally well written legislative summary,

[http://www.parl.gc.ca/Content/LOP/LegislativeSummaries/41/1/...](http://www.parl.gc.ca/Content/LOP/LegislativeSummaries/41/1/c11-e.pdf)

I see now that they have made it illegal to break a digital lock ("technical
protection measure") in all circumstances because of the WIPO Internet
treaties. A previous version of bill made it only illegal to break a digital
lock to facilitate an infringement, which is a reasonable balance in my
opinion.

I'm not convinced of the argument that the WIPO Internet treaties a) matter
that much, b) say that. The technical measures are only to protect a copyright
holders "rights", but if the copyright law of the land does not recognize a
right where such right limits fair dealing (which is identified in the WIPO
treaties), then there are no such rights to protect in the first place, and
therefore the technical measures clauses don't have standing.

Therefore, reverting to Bill C-60 would be the right thing to do.

Now to draft a letter to my MP and Senator.

------
click170
I feel like a big part of the reason this will pass in Canada is because they
don't have as many large tech companies vocally opposed to said bill.

~~~
Tiktaalik
Another very significant reason is that in Canada party discipline for Members
of Parliament is heavily enforced.

In a majority government situation (as is the current case) it can have the
affect that if the Prime Minister wants the legislation passed then all party
members will be instructed to vote for it and it will pass. An MP disobeying
the party is a controversial event. In the USA we saw support for SOPA/PIPA
drain away as individual members of the house/senate abandoned support, but I
feel that that situation is less likely to happen in Canada.

~~~
michaelvanham
The voting history of MPs in Canada is available in an easy to use format at
<http://openparliament.ca/bills/votes/41-1/>

Most of the votes have the Conservative majority solidly on one side and
everyone else on the other. It's nearly impossible to stop or alter
legislation that Mr. Harper wants passed.

------
grannyg00se
The thing is "they" can always bring up a bill like this. It's not possible to
continually fight this kind of nonsense. I wonder if there is legitimate
strategy to simply letting the most heinous version pass. That way when it is
fought in court it will be more difficult to defend. And then precedent will
be set and future bills will be less likely to pass or be supported.

------
canadiancreed
When the SOPA fury was going on in the states, I was talking to some friends
of mine saying that it'd be a great business idea to promote Canada as a
technology haven, not having a patriot act or SOPA at all. Forgot that our
government seems to pick up failed ideas form other places and think they're
golden.

------
martythemaniak
And of course, there's not a damn thing anyone can do about it, because
"Canadians voted for a strong, stable conservative majority in tough economic
times", or whatever horseshit Harper's minions are spewing these days.

------
dreur
Speakout at <http://www.ccer.ca/speakout/>

Send a letter to your representative at Ottawa.

~~~
canadiancreed
Already done. Sadly as they're a non-Conservative MP, I expect it to have as
much of an effect as screaming into the wind. The joys of your MP being on the
wrong side of a majority.

------
alan_cx
Im beginning believe that the only way this worldwide tide of destructive
legislation will be defeated is by letting these laws happen and letting them
discredit themselves, to be hopefully repealed at a later date, once it is
clear enough people have suffered.

Looks like defeating US SOPA was the easy bit, and SOPA supporters knew it.
What does the US need SOPA for if every one else implements it?

What is pretty sad is that the world community supported the anti US SOPA
movement, but no big players in the US want to support all those other
countries who supported them. Where are google and wikipedia on the upcoming
EU laws, for example? Will they black out European or Canadian users for
24hrs?

Well, if each threatened country does not get world community support and
implements its version of SOPA, then its was all for nothing.

Cant help but think that 2012 will be an Armageddon of sorts after all. A
virtual one.

------
teilo
Given Canada's record on freedom of speech in general, I imagine this is far
more likely to pass than the American bill.

------
mattieuga
We might be a tenth of your population America, but we were up in arms about
SOPA!

Please help us out of this mess, we don't have a Google or Wikipedia to go
dark for us. We need all the help we can get...

------
moizsyed
What can Canadians learn from their American cousins to stop this bill?

~~~
SquareWheel
As a Canadian, I also fought against SOPA and PIPA. I brought down my site and
attempted to raise awareness to all I knew.

This bill is no different. We should fight not for just our own countries, but
for a free and open internet.

